# Husband has Addictive Personality



## DreamNofTahiti

He was addicted to alcohol, then gambling/poker, then alcohol and gambling/poker, then it was buying stuff off craigslist, ebay and any store he goes into and now we're back to gambling/poker and alcohol. He doesn't take his role has husband and father seriously. He does what he wants, when he wants it and makes no regard for his family. He quotes the bible about how the man makes the decisions for the family - when he wants something. But when I quote the bible, he ignores me and tells me I don't trust him to make the decisions. He treats me like a full-time nanny. I'm so depressed. I think I hate my husband.


----------



## DreamNofTahiti

OH yeah, and he was addicted to porn until a couple months ago when he "miraculously" decided it was bad. I'm pretty sure he's still into it and lying about it.


----------



## Blanca

Im not sure where you are from, but if you can look into the group called Alanon, it would help. the meetings are led by mostly women that are in your same situation. its for family and friends of alcoholics. you will find a lot of people that understand what you are going through. i have gone to some meetings myself and it was really helpful. they also have books that are helpful.


----------



## DreamNofTahiti

Thank you, I will definitely check it out.


----------



## DreamNofTahiti

The nearest one is 2 hours away. I'll see what I can do about getting there. Thank you.


----------



## Blanca

that is a long ways. there are no convenient groups for me to go to in the area i live in now, either. There are a lot of books on the website, though. But even if you could possibly go once a month, it would help.


----------



## lost2010

My husband also has an addictive personality. Alochol, Xanax, energy pills, energy drinks, porn and sex (if they count as an addiction-not sure, but he seems obsessed) mixing stuff together he shouldn't. His response usually is "I know what I can handle". I don't know how well I can give advice on this subject as I am still trying to figure it all out. But maybe I can atleast be someone who can say you are not alone....
All I have found out so far is no amount of rational talking, screaming, begging, ignoring etc works- we cannot change them. They will not change if they do not want to. But what to do when they say they wasnt to - want your help- but still turns to fights? IDK.

I hope that things get better for you- whether you find a way that helps your marrige or just a way to help you.


----------



## Dryden

Addiction is something that's tough to beat on your own. Some kind of AA or Addiction Counseling is likely the best route to go.


----------

